# Clivia caulescens habitats *Many pics*



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are some pics of Clivia caulescens habitats and some in situ shots


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 20, 2006)

Again....Cool Pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. I was in the Blyde River Canyon too, many many years ago!! That was one of my favorite spots when I was in South Africa. Unfortuanetly I did not see those Clivia's....but that was back in 1985.....I was only 15 then......oeps, now you know how old I am.

Robert


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome! caulescens and mirabilis are the only two I still haven't gotten...still amazed how quickly the variegated ones are growing.

Jon
________
Marijuana Strains


----------



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2006)

Drorchid said:


> Again....Cool Pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. I was in the Blyde River Canyon too many many years ago!! That was one of my favorite spots when I was in South Africa. Unfortuanetly I did not see those Clivia's....but that was back in 1985.....I was only 15 then......oeps, now you now how old I am.
> 
> Robert


It is a stunning place (apparently the only green canyon in the world, according to the publicity pamphlets)...BTW, I had been there several times before and only after looking at a photo I took of my wife, we saw a Clivia in the background, that is why we went back to look for them.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Awesome! caulescens and mirabilis are the only two I still haven't gotten...still amazed how quickly the variegated ones are growing.
> 
> Jon


I managed to get 10 mirabilis seeds, gave 4 to some friends and killed one, the rest are doing well, will post some pics tomorrow, they are very different as seedlings to the other Clivia...I should have some caulescens seed early next year, I have already planted this year's crop


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2006)

Fascinating photos, Gideon! Looks like you've had some fun trekking about lately!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 20, 2006)

Super photos, Gideon!

thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2006)

Wouldn't you like to have those scenes out your back yard?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2006)

Beautiful places and plants!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 21, 2006)

Here are the mirabilis seedlings


----------

